# Blowdrying



## Jan D (Mar 13, 2007)

Is it necessary to blowdry after every bath...or am I going to be sorry afterward if I don't?

If Havee gets wet with the sprinkler or if I want to give him a quick bath, will I run into problems with brushing if he air dries?


----------



## dboudreau (Jan 12, 2007)

In warm weather I don't blow dry Sam. I let him air dry. About every half hour or so I give him a brush until he is dry.


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

This last bath Quincy had was his first to run free and dry.He ran for a little bit---but came back and layed down wanting to be blow dried...he was cold!As long as your hav is used to the blow dryer,I'd do whatever you prefer.:becky:


----------



## Sunnygirl (Jun 1, 2007)

My pup air dries (with no brushing) after his bath. We towel him off with a chamois to get a lot of the moisture out of him, though. Of course, he's a small puppy (3 months) and his little puppy coat doesn't mat. I suspect when he gets a little older (and the weather turns a little colder) we won't be air drying any more.


----------



## maggiepups (Jul 4, 2007)

If it is chilly, I blowdry. If it isn't. I let Maggie airdry as much as possible. She does the "rub on everything in my line of vision" dance after every bath pretty much until she is dry, so she is a tangle factory. I usually have to give her a good brush over every half an hour or so until she is dry. 

It probably depends on the kind of hair you pooch has. Maggie's hair is really soft but tangles easily, so for me, blowdrying is the easiest option.


----------



## Doggie Nut (Oct 20, 2006)

Valentino wants me to use the blow dryer on him even if he hasn't been bathed....if I am blow drying my hair he sits there until I direct it his way....guess the warm air feels good!


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Mine do the RLH air-dry technique. If it is really cold, I try to use the hairdryer, but they would prefer to run around. It's not too bad with Shelby, but I have to keep brushing Kodi to keep him from matting.


----------



## Jan D (Mar 13, 2007)

Thanks all--we'll try the RLH method next time!


----------

